# Can't Identify



## CamaroGuy (Oct 11, 2019)

Would someone tell me what this is in my St. Augustine? I have patches of it and it looks like it's starting to run.


----------



## CamaroGuy (Oct 11, 2019)

Figured it out, guys. It's Virginia Buttonweed.

Does anyone know what to use to get rid of i (I have St Augustine). I was going to use Weed Free Zone by Ferti Lome but am open to suggestions.


----------



## cityofoaks (Sep 8, 2020)

Given a choice I would use Celsius for that. The product you mention is labeled for st aug so it should be ok as well, but it might not be very effective on buttonweed (it's a tough one).


----------



## cityofoaks (Sep 8, 2020)

Also I believe that is Doveweed, which doesn't really change anything as it is also a pain in the rear to deal with and can be controlled by Celsius.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@cityofoaks doveweed purple flowers, VA buttonweed white flowers right?


----------



## CamaroGuy (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanks everyone for replying. I now don't believe this is Virginia Buttonweed or Doveweed. I believe it's, yes -- crabgrass, of all things. It grows sideways, and I can put my fingers in the St. Augustine and it comes out in long, maybe 1 ft. to 1-1/2 ft. Another reason, I don't see flowers on the weeds. It looks like it's just smothering the St. Aug in certain areas, like a mat. (Notice on the stalks where the seeds are. Anyone else see anything like this?)

Any advice would be most appreciated. Here are more pics:


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

best course of action is a pre emergent schedule for preventative measures. It will supposedly die off in the winter. If you want to kill it now you could throw some celsius at it.


----------

